# Rumors or truth about dust baths.



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello, I have a quick question. I recently found a few really nice rattie websites that sell items specified for rats. On a few of these websites they offer " Creamic Critter Baths" and " Critter Bath Powder" I was wondering if thier is really any health benifit from these products? Havening owned both hamsters and chinchillas in the past ( and haveing tried out dust baths) I've always been told that the powder is hard on the animals lungs. 

Does anyone allow thier ratties to dust bathe? I only ask because i recently found that my boys had a small case of mites ( wich i'm treating with a mix of Ivermectin Gel and Scalex spray) and i have heard that dust baths warn off mites. Is this true or just a sales pitch?


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

I allowed my rats to dust bathe. I never had mites or anything though. It just gave them something to do,lol


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Do they seem to enjoy it and how often should you allow them to bathe? I've been considering it. Escp, if it will warn off mites. This is the first time that my rats have had mites and hpefully the last.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd put the bowl in their cage about once a week.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok thank you


----------

